# Murray co. Canecutters !!!



## FIG NEWTON (Jan 31, 2016)

We went back to the bottoms for a hunt sat. And took some new friends with us!! I think these young men (Isaac,Eion,and Hunter)had a good time!! I know I did!! Glad to get to take young hunters and introduce them to the world of rabbit hunting with beagles!!!


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Jan 31, 2016)

Good on all 4 of you !!


----------



## FIG NEWTON (Jan 31, 2016)

Another couple of pic's


----------



## FIG NEWTON (Jan 31, 2016)

Can't get it to post but one pic at a time for some reason!! Lol


----------



## yonceyboy (Jan 31, 2016)

Wtg Fig,looks them young men had a fun time.


----------



## shawnrice (Jan 31, 2016)

looks like alot of fun was had Fig


----------



## specialk (Feb 1, 2016)

good job! their smiles tell the story!!


----------



## daddy ron (Feb 1, 2016)

fig them rabbits are as big as them dogs bet them boys did have a good time


----------



## tkyklr1 (Feb 1, 2016)

Congrats on a good hunt Fig!


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 2, 2016)

Them boys shonuff enjoyed that hunt.Some big rabbits.


----------



## DeucesWild (Feb 2, 2016)

Like them red hounds


----------



## hog daddy (Feb 3, 2016)

wtg fig them boys wont forget that trip and I like the red to ROLL TIDE red


----------



## scottyd (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice job Fig


----------



## FIG NEWTON (Feb 3, 2016)

hog daddy said:


> wtg fig them boys wont forget that trip and I like the red to ROLL TIDE red



Thanks fellers!! I'm gona be straight up with y'all - I'm not much on that roll tide business  !!!!! Lol


----------



## antharper (Feb 5, 2016)

Heck yeah , that's a fine looking crowd , and I'm with u on the hat choice , get them some bright red ones next time !


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Feb 7, 2016)

That's Great taking them kids! Big Rabbits!


----------



## rabbit hunter (Feb 14, 2016)

Good Hunt!!
Love to see the kids smiling...Makes it all worth while.


----------

